

An introduction to git-svn - pointnova
http://blog.fournova.com/2011/11/an-introduction-to-git-svn/

======
jinushaun
FYI: These instructions are specific to the Git Tower app on OS X.

~~~
tobidobi
Actually, this introduction really is independent of a specific GUI
application. 95% of it are valid in any case (be it Tower, the command line,
or any other frontend you use to access Git).

------
gte910h
git-svn is the best svn client (as you're also using local git).

